
Ask HN: What to do if you lose your job during pandemic - dogukanzengin
Isolation policies are crucial to stop coronavirus but these policies have side effects like killing lots of start-ups which depend on people spending money. There are many contract-based developers and, contracts are easier to terminate when budgets get tight. If isolation continues much longer, losing your job can be possible, also it will be harder to find another one. Do you have any advice for creating income during these times?
======
toomuchtodo
Before you do anything, apply for unemployment, and speak to any creditors
(landlord, mortgage servicer, auto loan servicer, credit card companies) about
relief available to delay payments.

[https://www.npr.org/2020/03/27/822629588/lost-work-
because-o...](https://www.npr.org/2020/03/27/822629588/lost-work-because-of-
coronavirus-how-to-get-unemployment-skip-loan-payments-and-) (Lost Work
Because Of Coronavirus? How To Get Unemployment, Skip Loan Payments And More)

[https://infection2020.substack.com/p/10000-emergency-
disaste...](https://infection2020.substack.com/p/10000-emergency-disaster-
grant) | [https://covid19relief.sba.gov](https://covid19relief.sba.gov)
($10,000 Emergency Disaster Grant, Small Business Administration)

------
gigatexal
I wanted to do all sorts of things to make myself independent of a job but I’m
too risk averse so I posted on LinkedIn looking for work.

Starting a podcast or a summarizing daily email could be an idea along with
blogging are just some ideas.

I’d be curious on your thoughts if you try out contracting and it works out
for you.

